# Gostosa



## lyruca

hola
Gostosa tiene una connotacion negativa?
nunca he entendido bien el sentido de la palabra, creo que significa "atractiva" eso pone en el diccionario pero me interesa saber si es una palabra agradable para una xica o tiene connotacion negativa
gracias


----------



## Maria Maya

es un poco fuerte, es como decir que es "buena". Por ejemplo, a veces los hombres lo dicen en la calle cuando pasa una mujer muy "atractiva", pero no es educado, es grosero.


----------



## Cipriana

Depende de la mujer. Gostosa se refiere al cuerpo de la mujer, no necesariamente el rostro. Tiene un sentido sexual, una mujer "buena" para sexo, nada mas. Entonces puede ofender algunas y otras no.


----------



## olivinha

Cualquier piropo dicho así en la calle puede ser grosero; dicho eso, no veo ninguna conotación negativa que puede tener la palabra _gostosa_. _Gostosa _puede ser una manera _bien coloquial_ de referirse a una mujer que tiene un corpo bello.
O


----------



## la isla

olá pessoal,

            não sei pode dizer apenas maneira coloquial,acho extremamente vulgar,e vem sempre de homens nada educados,grosseiros,sem educação.
            para que usar gostosa?porque não bela?bonita?linda? não se deve referir-se ao corpo de uma mulher,mas a beleza em seu conjunto,acho que dá um toque distinto e de classe as suas palavras.



um abraço,


ISLA.


----------



## la isla

Vanda desculpe retornar...

mas é importante sim,pois se estrangeiro vem ao Brasil, ele deve saber colocar as palavras.
imagine ele estando em um jantar social,chama a filha de um senhor de gostosa.

o que eu disse não é uma opinião pessoal,mas culturalmente é assim,ao menos em brasilia,fica pessimo usar essa palavra.

              creio que quando é questionado sobre uma palavra deve-se mostrar todas as acepções dela,esgotar o assunto é uma forma inteligente de debater,ainda mais com tão ilustres pessoas.

      um grande abraço,
isla


----------



## olivinha

la isla said:


> Vanda desculpe retornar...
> mas é importante sim,pois se estrangeiro vem ao Brasil, ele deve saber colocar as palavras.


 
Oi, Isla.
Concordo contigo, mas a pessoa que abriu este thread perguntou se havia alguma conotação negativa na palavra _gostosa_. É informal, é gíria, mas conotação negativa, eu continua achando que não tem.



la isla said:


> imagine ele estando em um jantar social,chama a filha de um senhor de gostosa.


 
Aí também concordei contigo. No meu post #4, disse:
Cualquier piropo dicho así en la calle puede ser grosero; dicho eso, no veo ninguna conotación negativa que puede tener la palabra _gostosa_. _Gostosa _puede ser una manera _*bien coloquial*_ de referirse a una mujer que tiene un corpo bello.



la isla said:


> não sei pode dizer apenas maneira coloquial,acho extremamente vulgar,e vem sempre de homens nada educados,grosseiros,sem educação.
> para que usar gostosa?


 
Olha, outro dia mesmo, conversando com umas amigas, uma delas disse algo mais ou menos assim: "Não gosto do Brad Pitt como ator, mas que ele é um gostoso, isso ninguém pode negar." Com estas palavras, não acho que ela tenha sido nem vulgar, nem mal-educada ou grosseira. Era só um papo informal...

Em inglês, por exemplo, temos a palavra _hot_, que em ocasiões pode equivaler a _gostosa_. Claro, em num jantar formal não recomendaria a nenhum brasileiro chamar a filha de um senhor de _hot_, por outro lado não vou negar que não me desagradaria ouvir de alguém algo como _wow, you look hot in that dress!_

O


----------



## Maria Maya

Hola a todos y todas,
me suena un poco raro que se diga que cualquier piropo puede ser grosero, por ejemplo, uno que se escucha bastante, "princesa", no tiene ninguna acepción grosera, y si llega a ser, no es por cualquier significado de la palabra, sí por la actitud. "Gostosa", por tener una conotación más sexual es un poco más difícil de usar por un extranjero en las diferentes situaciones en que uno pueda estar. Yo aconsejaría a uno que no lo usara, si no está enteramente seguro de que la situación es adecuada.


----------



## olivinha

Maria Maya said:


> Hola a todos y todas,
> me suena un poco raro que se diga que cualquier piropo puede ser grosero,


Ô Maria, acho que você não me entendeu. Eu disse:
Cualquier piropo dicho así *en la calle puede* ser grosero. 
Isso te parece estranho?



Maria Maya said:


> por ejemplo, uno que se escucha bastante, "princesa", no tiene ninguna acepción grosera, *y si llega a ser, no es por cualquier significado de la palabra, sí por la actitud*.


Claro!, é isso que eu estou tentando dizer.



Maria Maya said:


> "Gostosa", por tener una conotación más sexual


De acordo, mas a pergunta original era se "gostosa" tem alguma conotação negativa. Conotação sexual (e acrescentaria sensual) é conotação negativa?
Olha o que o Aurélio tem para dizer sobre o assunto:
Gostosão, S. m. 
 1.  Bras.  Gír.  Indivíduo bonito, muito atraente, estimado pelas mulheres. [Fem.: gostosona.]  

E que mulher não gosta de se sentir _gostosa_ com esta ou outra roupa? Muitas, _muchísimas_! E que mal a nisso? Libera!



Maria Maya said:


> es un poco más difícil de usar por un extranjero en las diferentes situaciones en que uno pueda estar. Yo aconsejaría a uno que no lo usara, si no está enteramente seguro de que la situación es adecuada.


 
Claro, isso sim. Por exemplo, o caso do jantar formal da Isla.

Acho que _gostosa_ equivale a _buena _en español e não consigo ver conotação negativa nestas palavras.

O


----------



## Cipriana

la isla said:


> Vanda desculpe retornar...
> 
> imagine ele estando em um jantar social,chama a filha de um senhor de gostosa.
> 
> isla



Acho importante explicar o contexto e definição, concordo plenamente. Os estrangeiros olham a palavra GOSTOSA no diccionario e vêm TASTY.
Deve sim dar alguma explicação cultural sobre o uso da palavra. 
Gostosa é vulgar, sim.
Bonita, linda, não é. Ponto acabouuuuuu.


----------



## Vanda

Ah Cipriana, vou ter que discordar de você. Gostosa só é vulgar, dependendo do contexto, conforme já explicaram acima. Pessoas nada vulgares e dentro de um contexto apropriado usam gostosa sem pejo algum. Certas palavras vão perdendo a conotação apenas pejorativa com o tempo, essa é uma delas. Um estrangeiro, com certeza, teria problemas ao usá-la, mas os nativos sabem quando e onde usar e com que intenção a está usando.


----------



## Cipriana

Justamente, um estrangeiro deve ter muito cuidado ao usar gostosa. É complicado para eles entenderem que não pode usar ao falar da mulher de um amigo, da filha, da sobrinha, mas sim pode usar para descrever uma mulher na rua, numa revista.
Para os estrangeiros, que não estão acostumados com palavras com conotação sexual (uma mulher pode processar um homem por isso no exterior), eles consideram vulgar, sim.
É pessoal mas general dependendo da cultura. 
Vamos deixá prá lá. A pessoa que perguntou deve ter ficado mais confundido ainda.


----------



## Outsider

"Gostosa" é como *hot* em inglês. _Is "hot" vulgar?_ 

Claro que, tal como _hot_, não é palavra que caia bem em todas as circunstâncias.


----------



## Breogan

Outsider said:


> "Gostosa" é como *hot* em inglês. _Is "hot" vulgar?_
> 
> Claro que, tal como _hot_, não é palavra que caia bem em todas as circunstâncias.



En castellano me parece que "*gostosa*" podría traducirse como "*maciza*".
No tiene esta palabra connotación negativa, pero tampoco es muy fina ni usable en cualquier contexto; es vulgar pero no ofensiva.


----------



## MOC

Eu traduziria como "buena" mesmo.


----------



## lyruca

bueno,jeje,soy la que escribió el mensaje inicial.
Creo que despues de todo esto he llegado a la conclusión de que "gostosa" es una palabra vulgar con connotación sexual referida a una chica que esta "maciza" como se dice en español y que no tiene porque ser ofensiva pero cada una se la toma como le parece,igual que si te gritan "maciza" por la calle,unas se enfadan y dicen "maciza tu puta madre!!!" y otras les arranca una sonrisa.
no?jeje.
Como a mi el que me llama gostosa es mi novio creo que me lo deberia tomar como un piropo y no como una ofensa.no?
kisses


----------



## MOC

lyruca said:


> Como a mi el que me llama gostosa es mi novio creo que me lo deberia tomar como un piropo y no como una ofensa.no?
> kisses




Seguro que es un piropo.  Creo que lo que pasa es que a los extranjeros les parece feo que se lo diga porque creen que la traducción de esa palabra es "apetitosa" o algo así porque traducen literalmente.



*"y si llega a ser grosera, no es por cualquier significado de la palabra, sí por la actitud*."


----------



## Marcos Paulo

Sin duda, acá en Brasil la palabra "gostosa", cúando dicha a una chica que sigue en la calle, sona malo. Seguro que se puede decir que es un malintencionado elogio. Es usado con intencion sexual, se las dos personas no conocen un al otro, es asi. Pero se conocen un al otro, no hay bronca, se hay una amistad más cerca. Sona muy caliente y tanto la amiga cuanto a la chica que sigue en la calle, el signo es el mismo, pero para decir eso a alguién es necesario que haya amistad, afinidad.


----------



## tRabUcLes

Oii, gente!!

...esta palabra se traduce al espanol por: Rica o sabrosa. Y sî, efectivamente tiene una connotaciôn sexual, de "gusto" por el cuerpo. Se usa tanto para el sexo femenino (rica, sabrosa) como para el sexo masculino (rico, sabroso). Igualmente se utiliza la palabra "buena" (estar bueno/a), aunque la dos primeras me suenan mas vulgares.

salu2.
Abraço.
tRabUcLes


----------



## lyruca

hemmm...creo que a todos ya nos ha quedado claro lo que es gostosa,por lo menos a mi que soy la que pregunté pero de todos modos gracias por tantas respuestas,no esperaba ke una pregunta mia diera tanto de que hablar.jeje
bueno,kisses.


----------



## inazioo

ola es gostosona una palabra vulgar ordinaria para una amiga, o hay otras mas finas para decir a una amiga ? gracias.


----------



## spielenschach

Se tienes mucha confianza con ella está bien. Sinon es mui grosso, puedes sustituir por es muy simpática (és muito simpática; a menina é muito s.; a senhora é muito s.)


----------



## inazioo

gracias. esia bien linda?


----------



## Mangato

Acredidava que no Brasil, *gostosão- ona, bonitão* *mesmo*, não eram palavras grossas, muito coloquiais,  sim. Estou errado então?

Obrigado

Mangato​


----------



## Vanda

Se você for muito amigo da moça, ela não vai se importar de ser chamada de gostosona, contudo você não deve dizer isso a qualquer mulher ou correrá o risco de levar um tapa na cara. 

Leia os posts acima duma discussão anterior.


----------



## Mangato

Com certeza.

Alem disso, não conhecem 
.... _a morena gostosa de olhar indiferente,   de aquarela do Brasil?_

Cumprimentos  y saludos

MG



lyruca said:


> bueno,jeje,soy la que escribió el mensaje inicial.
> Creo que despues de todo esto he llegado a la conclusión de que "gostosa" es una palabra vulgar con connotación sexual referida a una chica que esta "maciza" como se dice en español y que no tiene porque ser ofensiva pero cada una se la toma como le parece,igual que si te gritan "maciza" por la calle,unas se enfadan y dicen "maciza tu puta madre!!!" y otras les arranca una sonrisa.
> no?jeje.
> Como a mi el que me llama gostosa es mi novio creo que me lo deberia tomar como un piropo y no como una ofensa.no?
> kisses


 ​


----------



## galcosta

Mangato said:


> Com certeza.
> 
> Alem disso, não conhecem
> .... _a morena gostosa de olhar indiferente, de aquarela do Brasil?_
> 
> Como muitíssimas palavras, fica bem claro que o que signifique vai ter a ver com o contexto em que a palavra seja usada. Gostosa / o é uma palavra super linda.
> 
> Obrigada meu caro Mangato por se lembrar das minhas musiquinhas..
> Beijo
> Galzinha


----------



## hyparion

Hola...

Primeramente felicitar por este maravilloso foro que encontré ayer. Me parece una idea genial y por lo que he visto la comunidad lo utiliza de una forma mas que adecuada. 

Ahora al tema... Mis conocimientos de portugués son mas bien escasos (hasta hace poco nulos), lo bueno es que así cada día aprendo un poco mas jeje. Hay una comunidad de orkut que tiene por nombre:

Meu filho terá uma mãe gostosa

Creo que entiendo el sentido pero me gustaría que alguien mas versado en el idioma me lo explicase un poco mejor, mas que nada las connotaciones de la palabra "gostosa"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## felixcde

Meu filho terá uma mãe gostosa -> Mi hijo tendra una madre que esta re-bien (pensando en la culidades fisicas). Un slang muy usado por ellos. Saludos


----------



## hyparion

Gracias, algo así había intuido yo...

Entonces... ¿el verbo gustar, aplicado sobre una persona le confiere a esta la cualidad de ser objeto del mismo? No se si me he explicado muy bien.

Eu gostou de você <-- Me gustas
Você é gostosa <-- Eres guapa, deseable, estas muy buena o como quieras decirlo.

¿Es así?


----------



## felixcde

Realmente "Eu gosto de vc"  proviene de la palabra Gustar o sea de caerle bien a alguien dependiendo del contexto..  solo que debes de tomar cuidado cuando utilizar "gostosa" a muchas mujeres no les agradan  a que se le llamen de esa manera. Hay que usar una palabra mas polite como dicen los ingleses... o agradable.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Hyparion, 

Juntei seu hilo a um outro já existente sobre o mesmo assunto. Por favor, leia os posts acima do seu.


----------



## hyparion

Muchas gracias Vanda!!!

Juro que utilicé la búsqueda pero no se por qué no me mostró ese hilo, si no, no hubiese preguntado pues en el se aclara completamente mi duda.


----------



## coquis14

hyparion said:


> Gracias, algo así había intuido yo...
> 
> Entonces... ¿el verbo gustar, aplicado sobre una persona le confiere a esta la cualidad de ser objeto del mismo? No se si me he explicado muy bien.
> 
> Eu gostou de você <-- Me gustas
> Você é gostosa <-- Eres guapa, deseable, estas muy buena o como quieras decirlo.
> 
> ¿Es así?


 Você é gostosa sería un poco fuerte , como dice Felixcde , es como decir "Estás re fuerte" .Si leíste algo del hilo te darás cuenta que tiene algo de vulgar la palabra.

Saludos


----------



## vmmvcorazón

en español  es como quisiera decir que alguien  es guapo o guapa,mas depiende del contexto  que la persona has pensado,tiene gente que no le gustan y otros les gustan


----------



## garotinarg

Una vez estando en Floripa escuche a unos brasileros decír argentina gostosa  no sabía que era algo grocero


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Achei mais que interessante este post! Sempre achei tão bonito isso de _gostosa_ que fiquei estatelada quando soube que podia se utilizar com um sentido vulgar.

Todas e cada umas das palavras podem virar de cor dependendo de quem, como, quando as diga...  Se bem elas já têm caprichado um sabor específico, posso segurar que tudo está sujeito ao sujeito mesmo que as pronuncia.

Beijo,
Ivonne


----------



## vmmvcorazón

gostosa

en español  es taco

ejemplo: que taco de chica


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Achei mais que interessante este post! Sempre achei tão bonito isso de _gostosa_ que fiquei estatelada quando soube que podia se utilizar com um sentido vulgar.
> 
> Todas e cada umas das palavras podem virar de cor dependendo de quem, como, quando as diga... Se bem elas já têm caprichado um sabor específico, posso segurar que tudo está sujeito ao sujeito mesmo que as pronuncia.
> 
> Beijo,
> Ivonne


 Concordo plenamente. Nunca achei que pudesse ser uma vulgaridade. Talvez o vulgar seja o jeito de o dizer.


----------



## Tiagoss.88

Pelo que vejo a melhor palavra a se usar em uma situação dessa é "COQUETA" ou até mesmo "MIJITA RICA"

Ejemplo:

Eres muy coqueta.

o

FiuFiu, Mijita rica...


----------



## garotinarg

Tiagoss.88 said:


> Pelo que vejo a melhor palavra a se usar em uma situação dessa é "COQUETA" ou até mesmo "MIJITA RICA"
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> Eres muy coqueta.
> 
> o
> 
> FiuFiu, Mijita rica...



entonces me quedo mas tranquila,jaja


----------

